# arranque de motor paro y cambio de sentido



## Dj_Luk (Ene 4, 2008)

Buenas o todos los foreros, aqui les presento un tema que me lleva tirando de cabeza tres dias sin darle una solucion valida:

Tengo que activar 2 contactores para el arranque de un motor, el primero (A) hace que gire a la derecha y el segundo (B) hace que gire a la izquierda. Bien, esto lo controlo mediante tres pulsadores, 2 para elegir el sentido de la marcha y activarlo, y el tercer pulsador para apagar todo, aclarar que cuando este girando en un sentido, se le puede dar para que gire en el contrario,

Yo lo estaba pensando hacer con algun biestable que tenga una entrada Set y otra entrada Reset, y que la salida Q se mantenga a nivel alto con el primer pulso en Set, y se ponga a nivel bajo con un pulso en Reset.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda que presten.....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2008)

Creo que no deverias permitir la inversion de giro instantanea, el motor y/o la maquinaria manejada por el motor sufriran demasiado.

Yo veria de implementar un programador de inversion tal que ante la orden siga un ciclo de parada (Detensión) y luego permita el arranque en reversa.

Incluso, si el tiempo de inversion de giro deve ser necesariamente breve, se podria agregar un sistema de frenado electrodinamico.


----------



## Dj_Luk (Ene 4, 2008)

bueno, el motor es neumatico, y los reles manejan las electrovalvulas, aun asi no hay problema en hacer la conmutacion instantanea


----------



## xengu (Ene 4, 2008)

No es necesario utilizar ningu biestable, lo unico que necesitas es enclabar cada contactores mediante sus contactos auxiliares. 

El funcionamiento del montage que te adjuto es el siguiente. suponiendo que el motor en un principio se encuentra quieto pulsamos por ejemplo el pulsador A. Si pulsamos el pulsador A se cierra el cicuito de alimentacion delcontactor km1 accionando el contactor y este a su vez accionando el motor en un sentido de giro. Pues bien, cuando km1 se cierra esta tambien cierra su contacto auxiliar por lo que al dejar el pulsador A el circuito de alimentacion del contactor se cierra por el contacto auxiliar y no por el pulsador, así se cosigue que aun soltando el pulsador el contactor siga alimentado y en consecuencia que el motor gire. Para parar el motor lo único que hai que hacer es pulsar el pusador de parada (normalmeten cerrado) con lo que se corta la alimentacion del contactor y tanto el contacto auxiliar como el contactor mismo se abren volviendo a la situacion de reposo.

Aunque en este dibojo no biene detallado, si queremos conmutar un sentido de giro lo único que tenemos que hacer es intercalar otro contacto auxiliar normalmente cerrado el la rama opuesta de cada sentido de giro. Así si el motor está girando en sentido A y derrepente pulsamos el pulsador B la corriente que circula por el contactor Km1 sera cortada debido a que se ha abierto el contacto auxiliar (normalmente cerrado).

Espero que te sirva de ayuda, si por alguna razon no te a quedado claro pregunta tranquilamente


----------



## Dj_Luk (Ene 14, 2008)

No, si con reles ya lo tenia hecho, pero por cuestiones de consumo y espacio, lo hago con logica, ya lo tengo simulado y funciona, adjunto la imagen del esquema para que lo veais

Los pulsadores de direccion, son "A" y "B", y con un pulso en "R" paramos el motor, logicamente en los indicadores A y B, iran los reles con sus transistores y demas...


----------



## alumno_CFGM (Feb 13, 2008)

hola mira yo estoy en el institudo dando todo esto en clase y te puedo decir que este circuito es un inversor de giro normar y corriente te puedo pasar los esquemas, lo puedes hacer con puertas logicas y luego con un transistor pasarlo para que la salida accione los contactores que iran a corriente de la red 230 y el circuito logico funcione a 4 o 4'5V, o lo puedes hacer de forma mecanica todo el circuito, yo te puedo hacer los dos esquemas ya que la 1º evalucion era de automatismos clasicos y esta de automatismos digitales, asique si lo quieres dimelo, mañana jueves entrego yo un inversor de giro con enclavamientos y la salida (el sentido de giro de motor y estad) lo tengo que representar con diodos. y la e provado hoy y funciona perfectamente 1 saludo cuando pases por aqui pidelo ok?


----------

